
Habitual tea drinking modulates brain efficiency - laurex
https://neurosciencenews.com/tea-drinking-brain-efficiency-15063/
======
yardshop
They don't mention exactly what they mean by tea in this abstract, so I kind
of assume they're talking about typical tea on the green to black spectrum,
and probably caffeinated.

They do mention herbal teas at one point, but there are lots of different
kinds of herbal teas.

I drink a lot of lemon ginger, mint, and roasted dandelion root (my favorite),
and also some chai decaf. I wonder if these kinds of teas show similar
effects.

I like to have a yerba mate every once in a while too but usually have trouble
sleeping afterwards.

